# bringing frogs back from suriname?



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

if you go to suriname can you bring frogs back?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Not without permits. Nothing can be brought into the U.S. on commercial airlines.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Not without the proper paperwork on both ends. It's quite expensive, time consuming, and even then, not guaranteed to work out.


----------



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

since i live only two hours flight time from there were going to travel by private jet. my real question is would it be ok to bring frogs back. is what i want to do is find a pair of each to re-pair up my frogs with to make my lines more pure. i know it sounds kinda dumb but it makes sense to me.


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

Even if you use a private plane it'll still be more expensive to bring frogs back from Suriname than buying them and shipping them from someone in the states. In order to legally wild caught frogs back you would have to have all the proper paperwork the US and Suriname. By the time you have all that done and legit then you'll already have spent more than buying CB frogs. If you dont go get the permits and paperwork than its a huge crime and comes with giants fines and jail time. If your not going to become an importer than it's not financially worth it. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

You'd still need the proper permits... if you don't have a good reason and 6 months to fiddle about with the Suriname government, you won't get them. 

A better tactic might be to look around for an exporter that you could go meet and get buddy buddy with. They will most likely be able to get you what you're looking for... the legal way.


----------



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

i dident realize there was that much to it i guess ill just enjoy my trip rather than get put in jail lol


----------



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

how would i get in contact with an exporter? i know everything is coming in from miami so Im not to far.


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

No U don't, U only think U do!!


----------



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

huh!! i dont get it?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Contact Simply Natural Dart Frogs...a vendor here, Marcus still has several WC Tincs in stock. He is in Dania beach and likely would meet you with the frogs so they would not have to be shipped.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Tony, where are you located? i also recomend Marcus from SNDF


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Tony

Can I use your private jet?


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

the mere cost of jet fuel alone does not justify flying down there even if you were to make the right connections to get it out of the country.

I had buddies go from Teterboro, NJ to Altlanta just to play golf over the weekend and that cost them 5 grand a piece just to square away the cost of fuel.

Let's just say, your dollars spent on the fuel will go a lot further (many times over) with some more interesting frogs if you speak to the right people, stateside.

Just my opinion...


----------



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

sure phil anytime just let me know and ill have it sent over. and the money on jet fuel is not the issue im going to surinam and argentina as a grad present. it was just a thought that i could go catch my own pairs for free.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

It's unlikely you would ever find the frogs as they are in very specific places in the rain forest, you could be a mile away and never know but more importantly would you want to become a smuggler? You seem to be going a million miles an hour in this hobby, i would suggest you slow down, learn as much as you can and gain some experience from the frogs you currently have.
Now if you had the chance to go out and observe some of these frogs in the wild, look at their habitat, watch their activity for a day or 2 that would be invaluable in your growth as a PDF hobbyist. Take that opportunity to do what so many don't have the means to do, it would give you a much better appreciation of keeping these animals in captivity.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I think in this hobby you'll find that there are many who do not have issues with wild-collected animals, but there is another side to this issue. The morphs of tinctorius that you would encounter are already present in the hobby, so taking more from the wild is unnecessary (you'll find those that make arguments about "new blood", whatever that means, or those that say the rainforest is being destroyed anyway, etc., but most of these arguments are not well-founded).

Being with these frogs in the wild would be wonderful. "Take nothing but pictures and leave nothing but foot prints". Good luck, Richard.




tonybmw328i said:


> sure phil anytime just let me know and ill have it sent over. and the money on jet fuel is not the issue im going to surinam and argentina as a grad present. it was just a thought that i could go catch my own pairs for free.


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

markpulawski said:


> It's unlikely you would ever find the frogs as they are in very specific places in the rain forest, you could be a mile away and never know but more importantly would you want to become a smuggler? You seem to be going a million miles an hour in this hobby, i would suggest you slow down, learn as much as you can and gain some experience from the frogs you currently have.
> Now if you had the chance to go out and observe some of these frogs in the wild, look at their habitat, watch their activity for a day or 2 that would be invaluable in your growth as a PDF hobbyist. Take that opportunity to do what so many don't have the means to do, it would give you a much better appreciation of keeping these animals in captivity.





Woodsman said:


> I think in this hobby you'll find that there are many who do not have issues with wild-collected animals, but there is another side to this issue. The morphs of tinctorius that you would encounter are already present in the hobby, so taking more from the wild is unnecessary (you'll find those that make arguments about "new blood", whatever that means, or those that say the rainforest is being destroyed anyway, etc., but most of these arguments are not well-founded).
> 
> Being with these frogs in the wild would be wonderful. "Take nothing but pictures and leave nothing but foot prints". Good luck, Richard.


These are both great responses. I'm glad both of you were able to express your thought so well on the topic. Thank you.


----------

